# New guy



## ppab322 (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello everyone, It's great to be here but have already learned so much just from viewing the listings, and reading everyone’s great comments and advice! I am excited to learn and experience more as I go along.


----------



## snozberries (Dec 6, 2021)

As a new guy here myself, welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ppab322.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Divine123 (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Huntingfool1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana


----------

